# Here's our boy, Sky.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Sweet baby, Sky. We have reached about $3900 of the target of $6000. He will be seeing the cardiologist on Wednesday and his surgery could be as soon as Friday. Cardiologist is bringing in a second cardiologist so both procedures can be done at the same time. It will be a hairy day for all of us - especially for him.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a lovely video! :wub: I see it's on AMAR's Facebook page, too, and I shared it on mine. 

Hoping for the best possible results for the little guy!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a sweet boy!! He couldn't be anymore precious if he tried. I am going to be worrying about him all week!! He has and will continue to be in my prayers. I will be making another donation for this sweet guy! As I believe no donation is too small to make a difference for him. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What an adorable little guy !


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a sweetie; Hope all goes well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweet boy,I'm praying for him.. so scary two procedures in one day...


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

He is totally precious and adorable. I really hope everything will go well with his surgeries. He will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - he's so darn cute. Hope you hit your goal. Every donation counts I shared it too on FB.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He is so precious.....I will absolutely be making a donation today. I sure hope the surgery goes well as he deserves a happy life.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bron, You have gone above and beyond again, getting this boy the help he needs and working out the funds. Can I say once again, your the best.
I know we will all be a wreck until this surgery is complete and he has survived and doing well. Since I am the one that prays, I am starting now. 
Hugs, Edie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for Sky's surgery and recovery. I also added a little to the surgery fund to help out.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

To all those who care and who donate to all the doggies - you are truly the best. As my grandfather, a WW2 veteran used to say 'I'd get into the trenches with you guys any day.' Big pats on the back for being so lovely.

Bron


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

No Bron, THANK YOU!! For every thing you do for the rescue and these sweet babies! Caring and donating is the least we can do for them. That's my feelings.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bron,

Doing what you do each day is amazing, you are an incredible woman, putting your heart on the line over and over.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just wish I could go one single day without crying. I wish I had lots and lots of money, but every bit does help...so. I hope that my little bit...and lots of other little bits will reach the goal. I'm sorry though, I just don't see how vets will only give a discount...can't they do pro-bono work...I mean cover the actual costs, but . Sorry, but $6000 dollars? So, the vet is giving rescue a discount and only being paid $800 a hour...please correct me if I am wrong, or totally out of line. Maybe it takes a team of surgeons? I just want to understand why it costs so much to save a sweet little life.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Brown or Eddie -- do I just donate on the AMA Rescue Page? Is there any way to mark it for Sky's surgery?


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

[I just don't see how vets will only give a discount...can't they do pro-bono work...I mean cover the actual costs, but . Sorry, but $6000 dollars? So, the vet is giving rescue a discount and only being paid $800 a hour...please correct me if I am wrong, or totally out of line. Maybe it takes a team of surgeons? 
Sylvie it will take a team of two cardiology surgeons to do his surgery. I used to think the same as you about the pro bono work but there are so many dogs needing help that they could never help them all and the rescued dogs would have to wait many months because they were non paying patients. For a board certified vet cardiologist it takes a lot of time, investment and years of interning... not to mention the equipment that is high tech and basically the same that is used on humans. In all my years rescuing I only met one vet that saved a dog's life for free - and it was my very first rescue.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Brown or Eddie -- do I just donate on the AMA Rescue Page? Is there any way to mark it for Sky's surgery?


Lynn
Judy sends us the notification so that we can add it to our Sky update list. We will know that the donation is meant for Sky. Thank you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I donated a little for this beautiful boy. Praying all goes well for him.
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh no i have been gone to long sending prayers for Sky sending a little something :wub::wub::wub: i pray it helps :thumbsup:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Is their a specific link i can follow for Skys surgery ? im looking for a thread cant find one ..


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sylvie it will take a team of two cardiology surgeons to do his surgery. I used to think the same as you about the pro bono work but there are so many dogs needing help that they could never help them all and the rescued dogs would have to wait many months because they were non paying patients. For a board certified vet cardiologist it takes a lot of time, investment and years of interning... not to mention the equipment that is high tech and basically the same that is used on humans. In all my years rescuing I only met one vet that saved a dog's life for free - and it was my very first rescue.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Bron for helping me to understand. I was thinking of only the one little dog, not the many many little dogs. I'm not as emotional about it anymore and can grasp the reality better.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

romeo&juliet said:


> Is their a specific link i can follow for Skys surgery ? im looking for a thread cant find one ..


Ursula, make the donation through the American Maltese Association Rescue website and the receipts are going to Bron and know that it is for Sky's surgery. Once on the website click the PayPal Donate button on the right hand side of the home page. 

Here is the link:
www.americanmalteserescue.org


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Praying for a successful surgery today.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is a good feeling to know that I helped this little guy, if even with a small fraction of the cost of surgery. It is a good feeling to know that PEOPLE, many, many people helped with the cost of his surgery. It is good to know that hundred and hundreds of people will be praying for him, and cheering him on today. 

Be brave little Sky, we are holding you in our hearts and wishing for your complete recovery. You have so many who love you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This is going to be a very long day. :grouphug:rayer:rayer: Praying for Sky and his surgeons. Hope we'll be kept posted.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

When will we know something about his surgery, anyone know? I know I am hrs. ahead of all of you, but I am eager to know anything.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

This is Bron's lastest FB post on Sky. He should be getting prepped for surgery now as it is about 10:00am in CA!! Boy this is making me so nervous.

"At 10:30 this morning Sky will undergo his two major heart surgeries. Thanks to many wonderful people we raised $5500 toward his $6000 surgery. There will be two cardiologists performing the surgery and a critical care specialist doing the anesthetic - The A-team. Sky is in great hands and has so many people sending love his way. We've all done everything we can for a dog some of us may never meet and now it's in Sky's paws to pull through. Okay, I'm a nervous wreck."


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

You are in my thoughts and prayers, little Sky. Your family here at SM waits anxiously for any news about your condition. Stay strong and get well soon!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

1:22 and I don't have anything to report yet. Soon as I hear something I will let you all know.


----------

